# Add new bird to existing brood



## bokbok (Jan 19, 2013)

A friend wants me to chicken sit. How will this affect my other 5 hens?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

may be an idea to keep them seperate. just my thought as ive never done it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I too would keep them separate. Not worth upseting your crew for a temporary situation and having them getting into pecking fights. Not worth the injuries they'd get.


----------

